# Warum reissen Flossen ein?



## KOIling (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

habe eine Frage an Euch. Wie passiert es, das sich Fische die Flossen einreissen? Habe bei meinem Kohaku gesehen, dass die Schwanzflosse leicht eingerissen ist. Die Fische schwimmen viel zwischen den Pflanzen und Pflanzkörben herum, kann es dabei vorkommen? Verheilen die Stellen wieder?

Habt Ihr event. auch diese Erfahrung gemacht? Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## KOIling (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Warum reissen Flossen ein?*

Hallo,

war eben am Teich und habe ein paar Bilder gemacht, dabei hab ich die Schwanzflosse ganz gut erwischt. 
Hier mal ein Bild, sieht fast so aus als ob ein Stück fehlt. Ansonsten macht er einen gesunden Eindruck, oder meint Ihr nicht?

Viele Grüße und Daumen drücken fürs Finale!!!

Florian

Foto


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Warum reissen Flossen ein?*

Hallo,
die Stellen solltest du weiter beobachten. Solange dort keine Roten oder Weissen Ränder enstehen ist erst einmal alles OK.


----------



## KOIling (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum reissen Flossen ein?*

Hallo Uwe,

im Moment sieht alles ganz gut aus, frage mich nur woher die Veränderung kommt:? 

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## Ulumulu (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum reissen Flossen ein?*

Hallo Florian

Ich konnte bei meinen Koi auch schon mal einen Riss an der Flosse erkennen.
Ist eigentlich nichts dramatisches, solange sich nix entzündet oder ähnliches.
In jedem Fall gut beobachten, damit man im Ernstfall schnell reagieren kann.

Je nach dem kann sich ein Koi z.B. durch Rauferein beim Füttern oder sonstiges verletzen. Da heißt es einfach beobachten, in der Regel verheilt es von selbst. 

Wenn ich manchmal sehe wie bei mir die Fische wie verrückt auf das Futter losgehen und dabei halb aus dem Teich springen um auch das letzte Korn zu erwischen in wahrsten sinne, wundert es mich nicht das da mal ne schramme entsteht


----------



## KOIling (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum reissen Flossen ein?*

Hallo Daniel,

sind die Flossen bei Deinen Fischen wieder "zusammengewachsen" bzw verheilt? Hab einen Binigoi, dessen Bauchflosse eingerissen ist. Sieht einfach doof aus, den Fisch stört es kein Stück. Spricht man hierbei von einer Verletzung?:? 

Viele Grüße
Florian


----------



## Ulumulu (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum reissen Flossen ein?*

Hallo Florian

Ein bisschen spät aber besser wie nie   
Jap, ist alles wieder verheilt  
Vergleiche es wie mit einem eingerissenem Fingernagel.


----------



## KOIling (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum reissen Flossen ein?*

Hallo Daniel,

bei meinem Koi ist der Riss auch wieder verheilt.  

Viele Grüße
Florian


----------

